# 1980 white schwinn cruiser



## NickM (Dec 28, 2020)

Got this off my buddy Mark today.  All original 1980 white MR schwinn cruiser.

I never knew they existed until recently

Glad to get one in my little collection of riders.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2020)

NickM said:


> Got this off my buddy Mark today.  All original 1980 white MR schwinn cruiser.
> 
> I never knew they existed until recently
> 
> ...





A white MR serial numbered frame. That's pretty interesting! All considered, the frame was most likely built in 1981.


----------



## NickM (Dec 28, 2020)

Very cool. I’ve always been a fan of white and this one caught my eye when I saw it.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 29, 2020)

Another MR put it on the list. I really like white bikes. Especially schwinns a little newer then others but really nice either way.


----------



## NickM (Dec 29, 2020)

Anyone have an idea on how many original survivors are around?  Seem to be few and far between.

Would love to build this one up, but those old school bmx parts are PRICEY


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 29, 2020)

Not sure if you know or not, but these White Cruiser frames were only sold as frame sets. There were 8 colors available with a few that were not used on the production Cruisers. They came with decals, head badge and crank cups.


----------



## mrg (Dec 29, 2020)

8?, what is the 8th color?, never seen Chestnut listed in the bare frames


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Dec 29, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> View attachment 1326040






mrg said:


> 8?, what is the 8th color?, never seen Chestnut listed in the bare frames


----------



## mrg (Dec 29, 2020)

​@ Xlobsterman what year is that catalog?, I think this a 83 and no Chestnut.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 30, 2020)

mrg said:


> ​@ Xlobsterman what year is that catalog?, I think this a 83 and no Chestnut.View attachment 1328987




The date is at the bottom of the page in that pic......1983

Here is one from the 82 catalog


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 30, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Not sure if you know or not, but these White Cruiser frames were only sold as frame sets. There were 8 colors available with a few that were not used on the production Cruisers. They came with decals, head badge and crank cups.


----------



## Goldenrod (Dec 30, 2020)

Looks like a Whizzer would fit in the frame.


----------



## NickM (Dec 30, 2020)

debating putting a rear original drum and setting it up as a stock 5 speed cruiser


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 30, 2020)

NickM said:


> debating putting a rear original drum and setting it up as a stock 5 speed cruiser



Keep it just as it is!


----------



## NickM (Dec 30, 2020)

Okay okay will do lol


----------



## mrg (Jan 2, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> The date is at the bottom of the page in that pic......1983
> 
> Here is one from the 82 catalog
> 
> View attachment 1329009



Any pics from a 80 catalog and what other years were the special order colors available?, I have had 80-83!, all my 80's have been HR or MR.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 3, 2021)

mrg said:


> Any pics from a 80 catalog and what other years were the special order colors available?, I have had 80-83!, all my 80's have been HR or MR.




The 80 dealer catalog does not list colors. It shows 2 part numbers for either the Spitfire or Cruiser frames, and just says specify color.


----------



## mrg (Jan 3, 2021)

So I wonder if there could be a 77-79 Spitfire green, wt or silver?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 3, 2021)

mrg said:


> So I wonder if there could be a 77-79 Spitfire green, wt or silver?




Not that I ever saw or can remember!


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 3, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> The 80 dealer catalog does not list colors. It shows 2 part numbers for either the Spitfire or Cruiser frames, and just says specify color.





What would be the difference between the spitfire and cruiser frames?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 3, 2021)

Rusty Klunker said:


> What would be the difference between the spitfire and cruiser frames?




The rear fender/caliper bracket.


----------



## mrg (Jan 3, 2021)

Rusty Klunker said:


> What would be the difference between the spitfire and cruiser frames?




Just the year in the serial #, Spitfire 77,78 & 79 but sometime in 80 all frames came with the rear handbrake fender bridge ( not sure when they dropped the standard bridge ) and most special order colors I have had were 80's!, only 1 was 83.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 3, 2021)

Rusty Klunker said:


> What would be the difference between the spitfire and cruiser frames?




It is the support on the rear cantilever stays behind the seat tube, and what most people refer to as a "Brake Bridge"


----------



## NickM (Jan 3, 2021)

Some good info surfacing here


----------



## hm. (Jan 3, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> It is the support on the rear cantilever stays behind the seat tube, and what most people refer to as a "Brake Bridge"




Here is a nice side by side pic, Im not sure what one I like better


----------



## mrg (Jan 3, 2021)

So what is the latest into 80 they used the standard bridge? my AR ( Jan 80 ) has a standard and my March 80 had a brake bridge and I think all my HR's ( Aug ) have the brake bridge but never paid that close of attention?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 3, 2021)

mrg said:


> So what is the latest into 80 they used the standard bridge? my AR ( Jan 80 ) has a standard and I think all my HR's ( Aug ) have the brake bridge but never paid that close of attention?View attachment 1332367
> View attachment 1332368




I would believe that Schwinn was just using up all the Spitfire frames on the early 80's Cruisers. The 1980 catalog pic actually shows the older style as well.


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 6, 2021)

The klunkers,spitfires and cruisers thar have a fender mount are narrow at the seat stays like a middle weight.when they went to the brake mount the seat stays open up wider like an early balloon tire frame.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Jan 6, 2021)

birdzgarage said:


> The klunkers,spitfires and cruisers thar have a fender mount are narrow at the seat stays like a middle weight.when they went to the brake mount the seat stays open up wider like an early balloon tire frame.




I knew the spitfires had the fender brace instead of the bridge. But that's what I was wondering if they were middle weights or ballooners.


----------



## mrg (Jan 6, 2021)

Think 64 Wasp was the last true heavy weight frame.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 9, 2021)

mrg said:


> Any pics from a 80 catalog and what other years were the special order colors available?, I have had 80-83!, all my 80's have been HR or MR.




Here is the 1980 catalog pic of the frames available.


----------



## mrg (Jan 9, 2021)

So sense the 80 catalog says Specify color is there a list of colors available?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jan 9, 2021)

mrg said:


> So sense the 80 catalog says Specify color is there a list of colors available?




Not listed in this catalog.


----------



## Cheezer (Apr 21, 2021)

Great info in this thread, I wasn’t sure what was goin on with this Sidewinder that I picked up a couple years ago, but adding it to this thread seems like the right thing to do


----------



## hm. (Apr 21, 2021)

Cheezer said:


> Great info in this thread, I wasn’t sure what was goin on with this Sidewinder that I picked up a couple years ago, but adding it to this thread seems like the right thing to do





Nice 5 speed. Have only seen a couple white ones..please add this one to the thread Let’s see some early 80’s King Stings and Sidewinders


----------



## larock65 (Oct 5, 2021)

Here's my 2 MR White Cruisers.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 5, 2021)

larock65 said:


> Here's my 2 MR White Cruisers.
> 
> View attachment 1490633
> 
> ...




Those MR serials never seem to run out. They're everywhere!  🤣


----------

